# Probably S.rhombeus



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

Hi all,

I found these fish from a Brasil arrival... They were Three.

I have reserved one, and think they are _S.rhombeus_ (little spots, black spot on the gill, Black line trough the red eyes, black terminal band...)

A supposition : _S.altuvei ?_

Can you confirm that ? (The pic is a little blurry... sorry)

thanks in advance.

Fist Serra :










Second Serra : (S.rhombeus?)


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Memen...long time no see









Looks like a rhom to me.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

agreed


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

The bottem pic definately is a rhom but the top I'm not sure but it looks like an under weight rhom as well.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

yeah it does look like a nice rhom, on the skinny side


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Both look like S. rhombeus but it's a bit difficult to see the points/bars so...


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

hard to tell from the pics but appears to be a rhom..


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

Hi all,
Grosse Gurk it's been a long time since I last "saw" you.

Thanks you everybody for your advice.

Have you got any suggestions to give me about the specie of the first fish ?

++


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

lol....both fish look like rhombeus to me.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Finally, we can see there are nothing but spots on the first one so it's a S. rhombeus for sure... And the second one appears to be a S. rhombeus too


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Id complete. S. rhombeus.


----------

